# Walking Dead party food



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

Love it! Very clever. We also made zombie food to eat during the premiere. We had severed toes, intestines, and brains.


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA (Sep 4, 2013)

How fun! I love it! We don't have cable, only Netflix, so we are behind a season (maybe 2??), but it's such a great show! I would love to host a party but since everyone else is ahead of us, that probably won't happen. Oh well - I'll live vicariously through cool photos like these! 

PS - Darryl is Awesome! Ha ha ha!


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

Great idea with the walking dead themed cakes , my girlfriend doesn't do cakes so i have to try which being a builder as a trade always makes my workmates laugh , even though they still eat my cakes and cookies , my cookies are always sought after at Halloween but i am still trying to perfect my cakes , i have been trying to find a different way to serve them up , with the new Walking dead series starting last Friday over here in the U.K. i think i will do something similar , i know that the local kids will eat my cakes , and i also like the idea of Zombie food as well Madame Leota , excuse me for asking but what were the toes made out of ? are they like pigs in blankets ? making me hungry now ..... lol 

here,s my little snack layout last Halloween , pretty poor i know but i hope to do better this year once i get the yard haunt setup if i get time ....


----------

